# SPOILER...uni-g's depressed



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

hey everyone...just wanna know why you think i should keep living.

thanx


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

hey everyone...just wanna know why you think i should keep living.

thanx


----------



## Kerio (Sep 13, 2004)

I once heard this :

If there is at least one person who will cry at your funeral, then it is not worth dying.

Then I have to add this as well : We all have a death wish, but we all think suicide is extreme. When our moods take a swing, we think of death first and foremost. But consider this - Understanding the implication that death itself is almost no longer mysterious or frightening to us should make you hold on to what remaining life you have more tightly.

Excerpts from The Last Samurai

"You do not fear death...but sometimes you wish for it?"

"...To taste life in every breath, every cup of tea, every life we take...That - is Bushido."

In a sense, we are all olden age Samurai, feeling out of place in this modern world which no longer requires those who do not fear death, but have a loyalty to those whom we seek to protect.

So live for those who love you, and for those whom you love.

Plus, I sincerely hope you don't try anything funny after this, or I might just feel bad about it and get hit into another DP trance.


----------



## Kerio (Sep 13, 2004)

I once heard this :

If there is at least one person who will cry at your funeral, then it is not worth dying.

Then I have to add this as well : We all have a death wish, but we all think suicide is extreme. When our moods take a swing, we think of death first and foremost. But consider this - Understanding the implication that death itself is almost no longer mysterious or frightening to us should make you hold on to what remaining life you have more tightly.

Excerpts from The Last Samurai

"You do not fear death...but sometimes you wish for it?"

"...To taste life in every breath, every cup of tea, every life we take...That - is Bushido."

In a sense, we are all olden age Samurai, feeling out of place in this modern world which no longer requires those who do not fear death, but have a loyalty to those whom we seek to protect.

So live for those who love you, and for those whom you love.

Plus, I sincerely hope you don't try anything funny after this, or I might just feel bad about it and get hit into another DP trance.


----------



## *Alex (Sep 27, 2004)

Hey Uni-g

I read all the stuff on your website and i dont know if this will be of any help. I have a friend who suffered a constant agonising tension headache for 4 weeks, he to also had and has ever since had tight and tense neck muscle problems. With medication the tension headache subsided and was apparently caused by stress & anxiety. The neck/nerve problems remain. Anyway on your website you mention acupuncture, it was the only thing that gave him relief, wondering if you've tried it (you probably have, looks like you've tried eveything else)

Also with your diet change it's normal to get the flu and feel a little weird when you first change. Are you on a Blood type diet? Are you eating organic only?

As for why you should keep living...........how about because you live in a beautiful world that you love, your freinds and loved ones are there for you, you dont seem like a quiter to me, you're adventrous and determined. You just need to dig deep in this difficult time and find the strength and courage you know you have. Take it day by day and set small goals and acheive them. Looking at your entire future at once is not the way to go.

Oh yeah theres another reason why you should keep on living.......there's a puppy out there somewhere just waiting to love you and to be loved by you.

Hope I helped, even a little. Keep fighting

Alex


----------



## *Alex (Sep 27, 2004)

Hey Uni-g

I read all the stuff on your website and i dont know if this will be of any help. I have a friend who suffered a constant agonising tension headache for 4 weeks, he to also had and has ever since had tight and tense neck muscle problems. With medication the tension headache subsided and was apparently caused by stress & anxiety. The neck/nerve problems remain. Anyway on your website you mention acupuncture, it was the only thing that gave him relief, wondering if you've tried it (you probably have, looks like you've tried eveything else)

Also with your diet change it's normal to get the flu and feel a little weird when you first change. Are you on a Blood type diet? Are you eating organic only?

As for why you should keep living...........how about because you live in a beautiful world that you love, your freinds and loved ones are there for you, you dont seem like a quiter to me, you're adventrous and determined. You just need to dig deep in this difficult time and find the strength and courage you know you have. Take it day by day and set small goals and acheive them. Looking at your entire future at once is not the way to go.

Oh yeah theres another reason why you should keep on living.......there's a puppy out there somewhere just waiting to love you and to be loved by you.

Hope I helped, even a little. Keep fighting

Alex


----------



## kenc127 (Aug 10, 2004)

Because whatever you're going through is TEMPORARY and people in your life love you whether or not you realize it =). Hang in there, you can do this.

Ken


----------



## kenc127 (Aug 10, 2004)

Because whatever you're going through is TEMPORARY and people in your life love you whether or not you realize it =). Hang in there, you can do this.

Ken


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

Because so many people's lives will be ruined if you are not here!

Trust me, I've thought about "not being here anymore". But in the long run, it's not even worth it.

Hang in there.

Kelson


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

Because so many people's lives will be ruined if you are not here!

Trust me, I've thought about "not being here anymore". But in the long run, it's not even worth it.

Hang in there.

Kelson


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

although ive never felt physically depressed to the point that i hear about some people,i always feel like im trapped in this bubble,and everyday it scares the crap out of me,but then sometimes i just think what it would be like to not hear a beautiful piece of music ever again
to not ever read a good book
to never see a great film
to never again eat your favourite meal

its the simple stuff i think of,i wish i could add to that list

to never go to a foreign country again
to never wake up with my partner again

and looking at your website it seems that going on vacation isnt a problem so hopefully you can just think of the simple things that you would miss out on


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

although ive never felt physically depressed to the point that i hear about some people,i always feel like im trapped in this bubble,and everyday it scares the crap out of me,but then sometimes i just think what it would be like to not hear a beautiful piece of music ever again
to not ever read a good book
to never see a great film
to never again eat your favourite meal

its the simple stuff i think of,i wish i could add to that list

to never go to a foreign country again
to never wake up with my partner again

and looking at your website it seems that going on vacation isnt a problem so hopefully you can just think of the simple things that you would miss out on


----------



## JAG (Aug 31, 2004)

Uni,

You should keep living just in case one day something great happens that makes all the suffering worth it.

Hang in there


----------



## JAG (Aug 31, 2004)

Uni,

You should keep living just in case one day something great happens that makes all the suffering worth it.

Hang in there


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2004)

I want to say something really positive, but im not quite sure to say. All i know is that, you gotta try to keep going because there is a good chance that you can get better and that you don't have to live your whole life feeling like you do. And your pretty hot lol

* Hugs*


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2004)

I want to say something really positive, but im not quite sure to say. All i know is that, you gotta try to keep going because there is a good chance that you can get better and that you don't have to live your whole life feeling like you do. And your pretty hot lol

* Hugs*


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

because dp and depression pass


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

because dp and depression pass


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

really liked your post jc, its got me thinking anyway, never seeing my kids again what a shit that would be.

hang in there uni girl, things can only get better.

TIME IS A GREAT HEALER

all the best


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

really liked your post jc, its got me thinking anyway, never seeing my kids again what a shit that would be.

hang in there uni girl, things can only get better.

TIME IS A GREAT HEALER

all the best


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

> TIME IS A GREAT HEALER


Now if THAT isn't the misquote of the century!

Sorry, but Time is not going to heal anything.

Other methods need to be taken.

Don't mean to single you out, not at all, just that if we were loaded with such misinformation and philosophy, noone would get better.


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

> TIME IS A GREAT HEALER


Now if THAT isn't the misquote of the century!

Sorry, but Time is not going to heal anything.

Other methods need to be taken.

Don't mean to single you out, not at all, just that if we were loaded with such misinformation and philosophy, noone would get better.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

i disagree 100%, time is a great healer...in my own honest oppinion


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

i disagree 100%, time is a great healer...in my own honest oppinion


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Keep living cuz who knows where death will take you. Maybe we don't just cease to exist when we die. And I like to think... we were all put here for a reason. We all belong here.


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Keep living cuz who knows where death will take you. Maybe we don't just cease to exist when we die. And I like to think... we were all put here for a reason. We all belong here.


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

P.S. Cuz SoulBro's got a major crush on you and he will be heartbroken if anything happens to you.


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

P.S. Cuz SoulBro's got a major crush on you and he will be heartbroken if anything happens to you.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2004)

^ whooooooooooooooaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

lol

i don't have a major crush haha, i just think shes pretty hot & she does seem like a cool person & im sure the other males on here would agree with me.

How can you get a crush over the internet?

anyways UNI GIRL, keep your head up


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2004)

^ whooooooooooooooaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

lol

i don't have a major crush haha, i just think shes pretty hot & she does seem like a cool person & im sure the other males on here would agree with me.

How can you get a crush over the internet?

anyways UNI GIRL, keep your head up


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2004)

JasonFar said:


> > TIME IS A GREAT HEALER
> 
> 
> Now if THAT isn't the misquote of the century!
> ...


I have to disagree, at least to a certain extent. The passage of time itself often brings changes into our lifes. These changes are very likely to alter the psychic balance in regards to our sense of self. I am thinking of DP in particular.
I have even read in Jungian Psychology that many of our mental problems, because they often spring from "unconcious" conflicts or imbalances within the unconcious itself, the healing often takes place in the unconcious without our concious involvement. Particularly resolutions of various sorts will, or at least can take place during our dreams. I understand when one watches their dreams ( and I have) one discovers that there are certain recurring motives or themes sort of like the same stories being told over and over but with time the stories become more developed and with this developement the various fragmented parts of our selves begin to interact more intimately more interconnectedly they become more familiar with each other , as it were, and the unconcious sense of self becomes more integrated through this familiarity as well as more expansive and this change can often be reflected in a greater and more stable "concious sense of self" and may frequently appear as having taken place over time without any sense of concious willed involvement.

Of course the process will likely be speeded up if one applies their concious intention towards this end. But nevertheless I do feel that the psyche has the capacity to heal itself with adequate time.

John


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2004)

JasonFar said:


> > TIME IS A GREAT HEALER
> 
> 
> Now if THAT isn't the misquote of the century!
> ...


I have to disagree, at least to a certain extent. The passage of time itself often brings changes into our lifes. These changes are very likely to alter the psychic balance in regards to our sense of self. I am thinking of DP in particular.
I have even read in Jungian Psychology that many of our mental problems, because they often spring from "unconcious" conflicts or imbalances within the unconcious itself, the healing often takes place in the unconcious without our concious involvement. Particularly resolutions of various sorts will, or at least can take place during our dreams. I understand when one watches their dreams ( and I have) one discovers that there are certain recurring motives or themes sort of like the same stories being told over and over but with time the stories become more developed and with this developement the various fragmented parts of our selves begin to interact more intimately more interconnectedly they become more familiar with each other , as it were, and the unconcious sense of self becomes more integrated through this familiarity as well as more expansive and this change can often be reflected in a greater and more stable "concious sense of self" and may frequently appear as having taken place over time without any sense of concious willed involvement.

Of course the process will likely be speeded up if one applies their concious intention towards this end. But nevertheless I do feel that the psyche has the capacity to heal itself with adequate time.

John


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

[quote name="SoulBrotha"]^ whooooooooooooooaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

How can you get a crush over the internet?

you would be amazingly surprised my friend,theres alot of lonely people out there


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

[quote name="SoulBrotha"]^ whooooooooooooooaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

How can you get a crush over the internet?

you would be amazingly surprised my friend,theres alot of lonely people out there


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

John,

I like what you write about the Jungian thought and what you describe about the unconscious and dreams seems quite spot on. The problem is, if there is too much conflict in the unconscious mind, I do _not_ think that it will, through whatever manner it can possibly have, heal itself, or even begin to resolve conflicts. I think in almost all cases there has to be some sort of conscious, or subconscious involvement in the healing process. This at least has been my experience.

It's also interesting because you see so many people on this site here for such long periods of time. I believe that DP as a symptom is representative of an unconscious FILLED with conflict (or better yet, any other word that could possibly intensify the meaning of conflict)... I.E., so many "issues" going on "underneath", that only God's unconscious itself could begin to work on the maze without any conscious involvement.

But what you wrote about Jungian thought was a good read, thanks for that.

JC, I don't mean to undermine your opinion, but time doesn't seem to have done much with your experience of healing, at least this time around. Just looking at your posts over the past several months, you seem to still be in a deep hole much of the time. So, how do you exactly figure time by its lone self has healed a part of you?

~Jason


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

John,

I like what you write about the Jungian thought and what you describe about the unconscious and dreams seems quite spot on. The problem is, if there is too much conflict in the unconscious mind, I do _not_ think that it will, through whatever manner it can possibly have, heal itself, or even begin to resolve conflicts. I think in almost all cases there has to be some sort of conscious, or subconscious involvement in the healing process. This at least has been my experience.

It's also interesting because you see so many people on this site here for such long periods of time. I believe that DP as a symptom is representative of an unconscious FILLED with conflict (or better yet, any other word that could possibly intensify the meaning of conflict)... I.E., so many "issues" going on "underneath", that only God's unconscious itself could begin to work on the maze without any conscious involvement.

But what you wrote about Jungian thought was a good read, thanks for that.

JC, I don't mean to undermine your opinion, but time doesn't seem to have done much with your experience of healing, at least this time around. Just looking at your posts over the past several months, you seem to still be in a deep hole much of the time. So, how do you exactly figure time by its lone self has healed a part of you?

~Jason


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

and what about you ....ive been ill but ive still been out having it,most days i feel like shit but i still manage to make it to the pub...yes i know ive been drinking beer, arnt i a bad boy,but ive still managed albeit chemically enhanced to sit with friends and talk about other topics other than how much money i spend on supplements and raw vegtable diets....theres no miracle cure you have to just keep going and im not going to have anyone telling me to stay in doors and wrap myself up in cotton wool,and not to drink,and to take my vitamin b,and to get to bed early like a good little boy,because in the end only strenght from within will get you through...and infact im a hell of alot better than i was 2 years ago,a hell of alot better,sure im not working but thats through lack of interest,there is no job other than music that i can muster up any interest in...you carry on researching this and doing things your way and i will carry on with my unethical approach


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

and what about you ....ive been ill but ive still been out having it,most days i feel like shit but i still manage to make it to the pub...yes i know ive been drinking beer, arnt i a bad boy,but ive still managed albeit chemically enhanced to sit with friends and talk about other topics other than how much money i spend on supplements and raw vegtable diets....theres no miracle cure you have to just keep going and im not going to have anyone telling me to stay in doors and wrap myself up in cotton wool,and not to drink,and to take my vitamin b,and to get to bed early like a good little boy,because in the end only strenght from within will get you through...and infact im a hell of alot better than i was 2 years ago,a hell of alot better,sure im not working but thats through lack of interest,there is no job other than music that i can muster up any interest in...you carry on researching this and doing things your way and i will carry on with my unethical approach


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

JC,

I sense a lot of spite in that post... Though I did mean for my post to be slightly antagonistic (only because you stated something that from my observations of your posts seemed to not make a lot of sense), I didn't mean to take an outright stab at you... If we discuss the actual matter of time healing us personally, it just seems like you're (verbally expressing yourself) not really any less miserable, less often, than you were almost a year ago. I'm just going off of what I read. You're still abusing a substance, and it's just that, you contradict my sentence, and I think of what Rob said but a month ago "you can't even get on the local train without panicking". From our perspectives, that's not progress. If Time had gotten you out of your anxiety, out of your bed spells, your mood swings, your mental status on the whole, I wouldn't be inclined to even ask why you stated it, but seriously man, all it takes is one look at your posts to realize that you're still a pretty big downer.

I don't want to get into an argument as to whether your posts are any more or less meaningful or relevant than mine. I fully admit that I limit myself to more esoteric subjects, but that's only because when I first started coming here, I realized whining (or, to put it nicely, expressing our feelings) was not going to get me anywhere. Sure, it might help the patients Dr. Phil has, but I knew I (and most others here) were seriously screwed in the head, with a heep of psychological issues, and I was going to try to find a way out of it. I stay out of a lot of emotional rantings because, yeah, I don't feel fine and dandy all the time, and I choose not to vent the trash clogged up in my head.

I realize we're all trying, doing whatever we can to get better. My belief is that Time by itself doesn't do much, and other measures should be taken. Trust me -- you don't have to tell me about a "no miracle cure"; I think I know about the process of dissociation as well as most. I've been seeing a therapist for quite a while now, you know. I don't expect that brocoli in the fridge to give me super human powers. And I am pretty rational most of the time. "in the end only strength from within will get you through" sounds like a Tony Robbins quote, and it unfortunately undermines the complex, complex, complex, deeply engrained, humungo shitter of brains we have, the experiences we have, and the enormous processes, most often subtle and slow, of healing that must take place on our journeys to normalcy, or health.


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

JC,

I sense a lot of spite in that post... Though I did mean for my post to be slightly antagonistic (only because you stated something that from my observations of your posts seemed to not make a lot of sense), I didn't mean to take an outright stab at you... If we discuss the actual matter of time healing us personally, it just seems like you're (verbally expressing yourself) not really any less miserable, less often, than you were almost a year ago. I'm just going off of what I read. You're still abusing a substance, and it's just that, you contradict my sentence, and I think of what Rob said but a month ago "you can't even get on the local train without panicking". From our perspectives, that's not progress. If Time had gotten you out of your anxiety, out of your bed spells, your mood swings, your mental status on the whole, I wouldn't be inclined to even ask why you stated it, but seriously man, all it takes is one look at your posts to realize that you're still a pretty big downer.

I don't want to get into an argument as to whether your posts are any more or less meaningful or relevant than mine. I fully admit that I limit myself to more esoteric subjects, but that's only because when I first started coming here, I realized whining (or, to put it nicely, expressing our feelings) was not going to get me anywhere. Sure, it might help the patients Dr. Phil has, but I knew I (and most others here) were seriously screwed in the head, with a heep of psychological issues, and I was going to try to find a way out of it. I stay out of a lot of emotional rantings because, yeah, I don't feel fine and dandy all the time, and I choose not to vent the trash clogged up in my head.

I realize we're all trying, doing whatever we can to get better. My belief is that Time by itself doesn't do much, and other measures should be taken. Trust me -- you don't have to tell me about a "no miracle cure"; I think I know about the process of dissociation as well as most. I've been seeing a therapist for quite a while now, you know. I don't expect that brocoli in the fridge to give me super human powers. And I am pretty rational most of the time. "in the end only strength from within will get you through" sounds like a Tony Robbins quote, and it unfortunately undermines the complex, complex, complex, deeply engrained, humungo shitter of brains we have, the experiences we have, and the enormous processes, most often subtle and slow, of healing that must take place on our journeys to normalcy, or health.


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

I do really appreciate these posts. Thanks. It's not often someone comes along with something that can make me feel any better but some words here have made me think...and that's a lot.

Regarding this time issue, well, I guess from my experience I can say time has not given me healing... well, at least not yet... it's been 10 years of hell- how long do I have to wait? But on the contrary, I have been trying so god damn hard to heal myself during the past 10 years. This has gotten me little. My hopes, my plans, my aspirations... all crumbling to the ground.

So sorry to 'rant'... I am not always as strong as I appear.

*hugs* SB


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

I do really appreciate these posts. Thanks. It's not often someone comes along with something that can make me feel any better but some words here have made me think...and that's a lot.

Regarding this time issue, well, I guess from my experience I can say time has not given me healing... well, at least not yet... it's been 10 years of hell- how long do I have to wait? But on the contrary, I have been trying so god damn hard to heal myself during the past 10 years. This has gotten me little. My hopes, my plans, my aspirations... all crumbling to the ground.

So sorry to 'rant'... I am not always as strong as I appear.

*hugs* SB


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

I'm not sure about time being a great healer either. I mean, I've been dealing with this DP crap for about 6-8 years as well and it has been in it's severity where it has been effecting me and/or I have been thinking about it 24/7 for about 3-4 years. So, like Unigirl posted, "How long do I have to wait?"

But here is what I say...all we can do is hang in there. What would we solve by ending it all, except that it would be a selfish choice that would hurt many, many, many people's lives, where as in reality it wouldn't even really solve our problem.

Sometime life is just more unfair for some than it is for others I guess. We have been given something very uncomfortable to live with and we have to just deal with it. I guess it's just time to face it. Hang in there. Take care.

Kelson


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

I'm not sure about time being a great healer either. I mean, I've been dealing with this DP crap for about 6-8 years as well and it has been in it's severity where it has been effecting me and/or I have been thinking about it 24/7 for about 3-4 years. So, like Unigirl posted, "How long do I have to wait?"

But here is what I say...all we can do is hang in there. What would we solve by ending it all, except that it would be a selfish choice that would hurt many, many, many people's lives, where as in reality it wouldn't even really solve our problem.

Sometime life is just more unfair for some than it is for others I guess. We have been given something very uncomfortable to live with and we have to just deal with it. I guess it's just time to face it. Hang in there. Take care.

Kelson


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

yes jason there was alot of spite in my post because there is always alot of smart arse comments from your goodself....
sure i have trouble travelling i always have had this problem,ive said from day one that i have trouble venturing out of my own surroundings(thats why i use drink as a crutch)thats nothing new,i just dont understand why theres always this bitching about 'im in better shape than you' its all bullshit,if i was to look at myself logically i would notice that this is indeed 'all in my mind' but then im now going to hear a barage of comments telling me that its a physical illness and not a mental illness.....i dont know im just at a very lethargic point where coming to this forum depresses me and frustrates me,this has nothing to do with what anyone has to say its just the fact that i get like this with myself for automatically coming to this forum everytime i log on,this is the drug for me,coming onto here and hearing all the putdowns and yet i still cant stay away,maybe someday soon


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

yes jason there was alot of spite in my post because there is always alot of smart arse comments from your goodself....
sure i have trouble travelling i always have had this problem,ive said from day one that i have trouble venturing out of my own surroundings(thats why i use drink as a crutch)thats nothing new,i just dont understand why theres always this bitching about 'im in better shape than you' its all bullshit,if i was to look at myself logically i would notice that this is indeed 'all in my mind' but then im now going to hear a barage of comments telling me that its a physical illness and not a mental illness.....i dont know im just at a very lethargic point where coming to this forum depresses me and frustrates me,this has nothing to do with what anyone has to say its just the fact that i get like this with myself for automatically coming to this forum everytime i log on,this is the drug for me,coming onto here and hearing all the putdowns and yet i still cant stay away,maybe someday soon


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

Guys, guys, guys...please! It's great to discuss, but please don't argue or insult.


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

Guys, guys, guys...please! It's great to discuss, but please don't argue or insult.


----------



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

i do wish the best for you U-girl...

time can heal.....as someone i think said before....it brings change and new ideas...

dp/dr is a hard thing to cope with as it is not just feeling pain or depressed...

but you do not feel like it is you feeling this way...or that everything is not real around you....

but there is hope as you are real and things are happening around you...

and so sooner or later you are going to be able to grasp that 100%...

without fear or doubt...

there is hope for us all...

we just need to believe in it....

take care U-girl....

and everyone here


----------



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

i do wish the best for you U-girl...

time can heal.....as someone i think said before....it brings change and new ideas...

dp/dr is a hard thing to cope with as it is not just feeling pain or depressed...

but you do not feel like it is you feeling this way...or that everything is not real around you....

but there is hope as you are real and things are happening around you...

and so sooner or later you are going to be able to grasp that 100%...

without fear or doubt...

there is hope for us all...

we just need to believe in it....

take care U-girl....

and everyone here


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2004)

Hi Jason

Thank you for your thoughtful reply.

Perhaps the positive change away from these feelings of "unreality" (DP/DR) towards feeling more real and feeling that our life has a meaning that we can "feel" is to a large extent a situation of individual trial and error.

I often feel that, at least for me personally, that my dp/dr, which is so much less now than it was when it first came upon me forty years ago, might has been better dealt with through the study of Philosophy rather than pursued through the "medical model".

Addressing the questions of what does it mean to be a "self in existence?" What is the nature of "reality?" How do we know we exist?" "Does Life have meaning"? etc.

IMHO these are not pathological questions. great minds throughout history have devoted a great deal of time and thought pondering such questions. I know that I feel that I have gained a gret deal of comfort and support through my reading of Philosophy in helping me come to terms with my DP/DR. I guess in a way I have developed a kind of "stoic attitude" a sense of resignation to the hand I have been dealt by life and try to see my DP in an expanded context.

The intial feelings of panic were the hardest part of DP for me to deal with. Fortunately after all these years I seldom experience panic attacks. And when I do it is usually specific situations that bring them on like wide open spaces.

Of course I can feel it lurking just below conciousness and if I turn my attention in that direction I can easily conjure up those feelings of helpless terror that for a while were a constant in my life.

I think the trick is to somehow or other dis-entangling ourselves from these frightening feelings and sensations and, through hook or by crook, whether through drugs or through therapy or even through metaphysical ruminations, to learn to develope a relationship with them in the sense that we become the experiencer of the feelings, that is they are "feelings we have", rather than "feelings which have us".

John


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2004)

Hi Jason

Thank you for your thoughtful reply.

Perhaps the positive change away from these feelings of "unreality" (DP/DR) towards feeling more real and feeling that our life has a meaning that we can "feel" is to a large extent a situation of individual trial and error.

I often feel that, at least for me personally, that my dp/dr, which is so much less now than it was when it first came upon me forty years ago, might has been better dealt with through the study of Philosophy rather than pursued through the "medical model".

Addressing the questions of what does it mean to be a "self in existence?" What is the nature of "reality?" How do we know we exist?" "Does Life have meaning"? etc.

IMHO these are not pathological questions. great minds throughout history have devoted a great deal of time and thought pondering such questions. I know that I feel that I have gained a gret deal of comfort and support through my reading of Philosophy in helping me come to terms with my DP/DR. I guess in a way I have developed a kind of "stoic attitude" a sense of resignation to the hand I have been dealt by life and try to see my DP in an expanded context.

The intial feelings of panic were the hardest part of DP for me to deal with. Fortunately after all these years I seldom experience panic attacks. And when I do it is usually specific situations that bring them on like wide open spaces.

Of course I can feel it lurking just below conciousness and if I turn my attention in that direction I can easily conjure up those feelings of helpless terror that for a while were a constant in my life.

I think the trick is to somehow or other dis-entangling ourselves from these frightening feelings and sensations and, through hook or by crook, whether through drugs or through therapy or even through metaphysical ruminations, to learn to develope a relationship with them in the sense that we become the experiencer of the feelings, that is they are "feelings we have", rather than "feelings which have us".

John


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

john_59 said:


> ...a situation of individual trial and error.
> 
> John


John, I often preach trial and error with DP and feeling better, not that I'm one to speak of feeling better these days. "Do as I say, not as I do"...
I know that what works for DP sufferer Jane Doe will not necessarily work for me. You have to find your own 'fit'.

uni-g


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

john_59 said:


> ...a situation of individual trial and error.
> 
> John


John, I often preach trial and error with DP and feeling better, not that I'm one to speak of feeling better these days. "Do as I say, not as I do"...
I know that what works for DP sufferer Jane Doe will not necessarily work for me. You have to find your own 'fit'.

uni-g


----------



## dalailama15 (Aug 13, 2004)

Why keep living: an introduction

Why keep living, as opposed to, well . . . the opposite?

[some of my reasons]
#1: For the opposite: The violence is repugnant.

#2: For the opposite: The cumulative pain one (I) might cause is probably more than the pain one ( I) can endure.

Why keep living?

#3: Because I think you're cool. 8)


#s 4 to 40,000: I'm working on them


----------



## dalailama15 (Aug 13, 2004)

Why keep living: an introduction

Why keep living, as opposed to, well . . . the opposite?

[some of my reasons]
#1: For the opposite: The violence is repugnant.

#2: For the opposite: The cumulative pain one (I) might cause is probably more than the pain one ( I) can endure.

Why keep living?

#3: Because I think you're cool. 8)


#s 4 to 40,000: I'm working on them


----------

